# VK - Standard 100 & More



## Gizmo (31/8/18)

New Arrivals:

BoomStick Engineering Ni80 1.0ohm Nano Fused Coil 5 Pack
VapnFagan Tigertek Nada RDA
Aspire Cygnet Revvo 80W Starter Kit
The Standard 100 from SVRF

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest​

Reactions: Like 1


----------

